# 1949 Monark Super Deluxe



## kingfish254 (Apr 22, 2020)

Took a 4 hour round trip drive to pick up this original paint 1949 Monark Super Deluxe. The pedestal fender light was one year only in 1949. The fork looks like it is tweeked back just a little.


----------



## JLF (Apr 22, 2020)

Great color, cool bike!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, that was definitely a trip worth taking!  I would love to find something to mess with that had the same level of patina.


----------



## molly (Apr 22, 2020)

kingfish254 said:


> Took a 4 hour round trip drive to pick up this original paint 1949 Monark Super Deluxe. The pedestal fender light was one year only in 1949. The fork looks like it is tweeked back just a little.
> 
> View attachment 1179362
> 
> ...



WOW do they make boys bicycles in that cool too.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

molly said:


> WOW do they make boys bicycles in that cool too.



They sure do!  You will love it when you see one


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool OG bike .... I appreciate them when they are left OG 
I picked this one up from fellow caber 
Cool ride 
Bob


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 22, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> Cool OG bike .... I appreciate them when they are left OG
> I picked this one up from fellow caber
> Cool ride
> Bob
> ...



Does Anyone Know Know for sure what this dark color is or considered to be ? Closest modern day match for the "blue green" ???


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep, cool. Love the 49's! this is my survivor 49.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice score Fish, post some pics when you're done with it.


----------



## kingfish254 (Apr 23, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Nice score Fish, post some pics when you're done with it.




This one will be for sale soon. It's just too nice and original for me to have my kind of fun with.


----------



## kingfish254 (Apr 23, 2020)

Now Fresh Sold, rather than Fresh Find


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2020)

That is one way to make a sale!


----------



## VRP (Apr 23, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> Yep, cool. Love the 49's! this is my survivor 49.
> 
> View attachment 1179659



What would you sell it for?


----------



## kingfish254 (Apr 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is one way to make a sale!




Actually the buyer contacted me from pics I posted on FB.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2020)

kingfish254 said:


> Actually the buyer contacted me from pics I posted on FB.



Either way,  you got rid of it.  Looked to be a very good survivor.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 24, 2020)

VRP said:


> What would you sell it for?




Not for sale.


----------

